

What Sun means to IBM - techdog
http://asserttrue.blogspot.com/2009/04/what-sun-means-to-ibm.html

======
ianbishop
This article overlooks how much IBM depends on Java. Having ownership of the
language which all of your systems are written in is a very powerful
advantage.

